# i want my new kitten to love me



## jayhay (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok so two years ago i has a dog for xmas, the cutest most adoreable thing ever, loved him so much! The mistake i made was not being his 'owner' and he ended up being attached to my mum more than me, eventually becoming my Mums pet, despite being my present! We both love him very much but sadly he turned nasty, he has always been shakey and scared but fine around us who loved him. He ended up attacking me (sending me hospital 3 times,as we knew he had to be put down but we loved him too much to do it). He still attacked me and even went to bite a friend.the final straw resulting in him being put down. I know my new kittens (8weeks) wont attack me, but i don't want to make the same mistake. I want to one kitten (my one) to love me the 
most, and adore me all i adore her. I want her to be mine and for her to see me as her mother. Any help????


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Firstly it's important to note that cats are not like dogs, so respond to people in different ways. In regards to preference, if you're the one feeding and playing with the cat, the chances are you are who he/she will love.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

jayhay said:


> Ok so two years ago i has a dog for xmas, the cutest most adoreable thing ever, loved him so much! The mistake i made was not being his 'owner' and he ended up being attached to my mum more than me, eventually becoming my Mums pet, despite being my present! We both love him very much but sadly he turned nasty, he has always been shakey and scared but fine around us who loved him. He ended up attacking me (sending me hospital 3 times,as we knew he had to be put down but we loved him too much to do it). He still attacked me and even went to bite a friend.the final straw resulting in him being put down. I know my new kittens (8weeks) wont attack me, but i don't want to make the same mistake. I want to one kitten (my one) to love me the
> most, and adore me all i adore her. I want her to be mine and for her to see me as her mother. Any help????


I'm sorry to tell you that cats aren't like that and don't do slavish devotion. Cats choose who they want to love and there may be very little you can do to persuade them. Feed your kitten and play with her but don't expect her to fall in love with you. She may well do so but such behaviour is not in a cat's nature.
I'm very sorry about your dog


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi 

I echo what rabbitmonkee and lymorelynn have said. Our role, as humans, with our companion cats, is to adore them devotedly, to spoil them with the best quality catfood we can afford, to care for their health, to do everything in our power to make them happy and give them a good life, and to wait humbly and patiently for whatever portion of gratitude and affection they may decide to give us in return, even if it is only crumbs!

You may think I am joking, but I am not


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

Give and take - you give they take 

But if you are living with someone else, then make sure that you are the one to feed her and play with her the most. All you can hope for is that they will choose you!!

Although an old cat of ours when I was growing up used to deliberately sit on the lap of the one aunt who detested cats - it was definately spite


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

My hubbie has only fed Thomas 4 times in 8 months and that was only because I was away for 2 days. He never does his tray (apart from then) and doesn't play with him.... Yet even though Thomas does come to more he is still very very affectionate with my hubbie. That's just cats I'm afraid.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tayto Girl said:


> Give and take - you give they take
> 
> But if you are living with someone else, then make sure that you are the one to feed her and play with her the most. All you can hope for is that they will choose you!!
> 
> *Although an old cat of ours when I was growing up used to deliberately sit on the lap of the one aunt who detested cats - it was definately spite *


Both of my girls single out my dad and he is most definitely not a cat person - even Rosie who doesn't like men, will go and sit on his lap :w00t:


----------

